# Mtn biking around Murcia Spain?



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

I am headed to the Murcia area in early March for a wedding and would love to get some mountain biking in. Have searched the internet and found that there are some trails in Sierra Espuna but nothing specific. Also most tours seem to be pretty mellow tourist level rides.

What I am really looking for is a place to rent a good FS trail bike...and some people to show me around the best trails. Just as I would for someone coming to my area. If I have to I would be willing to pay for a guide as well. The trip is relatively short so I just want to make the most of the days that I can ride and do something hard and epic.

Any help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hi
I'm not from Murcia and i've never been there, but i've been searching the internet and found this:

here you have a huge amount of GPS tracks of trails in Murcia:
murcia - Wikiloc: Search

have a look to this, maybe here you can find someone to ride with you, it is a local club:
English | rutasMTBmurcia.com

a specific MTB Murcia region forum (in spanish, but if you write in english i think nearly everybody will understand you):
• Página principal

this is another Murcia local MTB club:
MTB MURCIA BLOG

here there is a company that offers guided mtb tours:
BIKE MAZARRON - Rutas Guiadas de MTB

here more links to mtb guided tours companies in Murcia:
BTT en Murcia, MTB en Murcia

and here is the Murcia Cycling Federation:
Federación de Ciclismo de la Región de Murcia

hope to be useful


----------



## nemocaptain (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm from murcia. we usually ride on weekend and sometime in the middle of the week too. were will you sleep?
we can plan some epic trails to enjoy all your trip. 
The problem is to rent a bike enough strong to finish the trails

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ingalicious (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Nemo,

I will be in Murica from 2/16-3/30 and am bringing a bike (Santa Cruz Bronson). Can I meet up with you to ride?

Best,
Inga
Bermstyle


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Checkout mountainbikingspain.com they can provide 1 to 1 guiding, long forked hardtail hire, plus an uplift and a pick up and return service.

Trails to suite your ability from moderate to black run level technical.

I ride with them as a friend most weeks and race in Espuna a couple of times a year so can confirm that the terrain is very similar.

Hope this helps.


----------

